# Is it ok to take cold and flu tablets during 2WW?



## Stargazer_07 (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi I am currently 10dpo today and I have a cold coming on I think. I have a really bad sore throat. Does any know if it would be ok to take some cold and flu tablets? Any advice would really help. Thank you


----------



## Turia (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi Cherice
Sorry to hear you are feeling poorly.  The 2 week wait is bad enough...

I believe that you can take paracetamol but nothing else.  I've had a heavy cold during 2 of my 2WW's before and now know that you shouldn't even eat Hal's throat lozenges if you might be pregnant!  I survived with just lots of rest in bed and on the sofa although I did feel extra sorry for myself.  I used normal boiled sweets if I needed something to suck on.  Drink plenty of water and take hot fluids.  Hot water, honey and a little sugar all mixed up is great for a sore throat/cold as is also hot lemonade (just heat it up in a pan).  The latter was handed down to my OH from his gran to his mum so it may be an 'old wives' tale' but it did help.

Hope you feel better and fingers crossed for your OTD.
Turia x


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

Turia is correct.  I had the most horrendous flu in my 2ww.  The good thing, is that I still got a BFP.

Paracetamol is fine, but nothing else.  

X


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

you could try ice-cream...   good luck with your 2ww


----------



## Turia (Feb 2, 2013)

Forgot about that Goldbunny!  I did also indulge in a few ice lollies.... 

Turia x


----------



## Stargazer_07 (Feb 10, 2015)

Thank you so much ladies. All your advice really helped still feeling but getting there. The honey and lemonade remedies really helped. Nearly OTD keeping fingers crossed think DH is more positive than me which I helping. Good luck to you all too  x


----------



## F30 (Jan 6, 2015)

I am on the 2 ww and I appear to of come down with flu too! Started with a stuffy nose then last night my temp was high and my whole body just aches!!! Could this be an early preg sign? Just seems odd to get this out of the blue! I am 8dp2et due to test on fri!!!! Xx


----------



## Bungles79 (Sep 17, 2012)

I've had a terrible sore throat but think its a side affect of cyclogest. 😞 x


----------



## alyson76 (Mar 7, 2015)

Girls, Ive had a cough and runny nose since Tuesday, altho transfer day was only Monday. just a bit of a coincidence


----------

